# Weaning Bottle Lambs



## mylilchix (Apr 25, 2013)

We have 2 sweet CVM bottle lambs right now.  One if 5 weeks old and the other is 7 weeks.  What is the best age to wean them from the bottle and  how do I do it?  Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 25, 2013)

we wean from 8-10 wreaks. Although we did have a ewe lamb this year that start weaning herself at six weeks. 

When we wean just star cutting back on how much at each feeding. We then start cutting back at how many feedings they get.


----------



## mylilchix (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you for the advice.  I'll do that.  I put out some alfalfa for our ewe lambs, and my 7 weeker likes to snack on that.  She's growing beautifully, so I was thinking of weaning at 8 weeks.  My 5 week old may wean early.  She's never really liked the bottle.


----------

